# Weekly Poll: Vtf - The Most Important Thing When I Vape



## devdev

This week's poll looks at VTF - Vapour, Throat Hit & Flavour.

Q) The most important thing for me when I vape, in order of preference, is:

a) Flavour, Throat Hit, Vapour
b) Flavour, Vapour, Throat Hit
c) Throat Hit, Flavour Vapour
d) Throat Hit, Vapour, Flavour
e) Vapour, Flavour, Throat Hit
f) Vapour, Throat Hit, Flavour

Select your option and let's discuss the ways you have found to consistently reach your answer above


----------



## Zodiac

My choice would be 'c'. My reason is because i think the 'th' is the part where one gets a satisfaction. I would rather vape flavourless with nic and get a satisfaction, than to vape a great flavour in 0mg. 

Flavour would be next up, its what sets vaping apart from stinkies (besides all the negative effects of stinkies) ,just tastes awesome.

Vapour is least important for me, although i do enjoy my plumes when vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Awesome thanks Zodiac. It looks as though you never selected an option in the poll at the top of the thread though 

As for me, I went with b) for me flavour is most important, and then the satisfaction of huge clouds of vapour. Finally throat hit comes in last. I do need a little, but I can survive without it.


----------



## Kareem

I choose (c). TH followed very closely by flavour then vapour. For me without TH it is not at all satisfying although the flavour is good and there have to be a decent amount of vapour too but I'm not a cloud chaser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me it's all about the flavour... and then I do like the clouds! TH not as important to me... but maybe I get confused between flavour and throat hit sometimes...


----------



## devdev

Lol Rob when I vape VMice my taste buds get nuked, the throat hit is intense and there's lots of clouds. How you discern those three with that juice is beyond me


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Lol Rob when I vape VMice my taste buds get nuked, the throat hit is intense and there's lots of clouds. How you discern those three with that juice is beyond me



It's been 24 hours since I last tasted it... I was hoping it wasn't that causing the headaches and it seems that it isn't the Menthol Ice... I fear it's vaping in general... 

The burst of flavour and awesomeness of the Menthol Ice is nothing short of perfect for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

devdev said:


> Awesome thanks Zodiac. It looks as though you never selected an option in the poll at the top of the thread though
> 
> As for me, I went with b) for me flavour is most important, and then the satisfaction of huge clouds of vapour. Finally throat hit comes in last. I do need a little, but I can survive without it.


I said my choice is 'c' ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

